# Never had such a problem finding drivers. Lenovo 3000 C100



## nv40pimp (Sep 7, 2011)

I have been scouring the net for a couple hours now looking for drivers for a Lenovo notebook that I've reloaded.

I cannot find anywhere on the Lenovo website that will let me download any useful drivers, the only thing I could manage is a auto updater that finds the serial number ok, then proceeds to tell me there is no such system or drivers Windows update managed to get the wireless working, but the audio, video, chipset etc is still a nogo.

Hopefully someone can point me where I need to go?

Here's some info
Lenovo 3000 c100 0761-23u
1.5GHz Celeron:shadedshu
512MB RAM
80GB Hard Drive
EDIT: Sorry forgot to say Windows XP Pro


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 7, 2011)

nv40pimp said:


> I have been scouring the net for a couple hours now looking for drivers for a Lenovo notebook that I've reloaded.
> 
> I cannot find anywhere on the Lenovo website that will let me download any useful drivers, the only thing I could manage is a auto updater that finds the serial number ok, then proceeds to tell me there is no such system or drivers Windows update managed to get the wireless working, but the audio, video, chipset etc is still a nogo.
> 
> ...



what OS


----------



## Kreij (Sep 7, 2011)

See BrandonWH's link below.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 7, 2011)

If it's windows 7 there are no drivers for that laptop, you will have to use the vista drivers (99% of vista drivers work on windows 7 anyway


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

I just found the drivers and took less that 2 minutes on lenovo's support site..

Go Here it will popup a window then goto the far tab that says "quick path" type in C100 then search its the first one at the bottom that pops up then all DRIVERS are there


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just found the drivers and took less that 2 minutes on lenovo's support site..
> 
> Go Here it will popup a window then goto the far tab that says "quick path" type in C100 then search its the first one at the bottom that pops up then all DRIVERS are there



those are XP drivers, only good if he's on XP


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> those are XP drivers, only good if he's on XP



The first post says XP?



> Sorry forgot to say Windows XP Pro


----------



## nv40pimp (Sep 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just found the drivers and took less that 2 minutes on lenovo's support site..
> 
> Go Here it will popup a window then goto the far tab that says "quick path" type in C100 then search its the first one at the bottom that pops up then all DRIVERS are there




I swear I went there probably 8 times and put in the info for this machine and this is all I kept getting. Just some thinkvantage updater crap that didn't work at all






Also... it's a notebook/laptop, I'm pretty confident your on the desktop page.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

This is what I did.

I went to this link

Then followed the actions below


----------



## nv40pimp (Sep 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is what I did.
> 
> I went to this link
> 
> ...



Well, I've got that page pulled up now and it's got lots of drivers! I'll try them out and report back. Thanks so much


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

Your welcome. have fun!


----------



## Kreij (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the details Brandon, some of the support sites can be a bit fustrating at times when trying to find specific drivers.


----------



## nv40pimp (Sep 7, 2011)

nv40pimp said:


> Well, I've got that page pulled up now and it's got lots of drivers! I'll try them out and report back. Thanks so much



Well I'm reporting back with roughly 50% success...

I did find...
-Wireless
-Video
-Chipset

I was not successful with...
-Audio (tried 4 drivers from that page)
-Modem (not on the page but don't really need a modem)
-PCI FLASH MEMORY (which I believe to be the memory card reader? Not on the page)


----------



## Drone (Sep 7, 2011)

Install drivermax (freeware) it will find all you need


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 7, 2011)

if your audio is realtek then go to realtek's site, they have drivers for w7.

personally i dont install drivers for things i dont need, like the modem in your case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

Also some audio drivers will not install unless you have the Microsoft UAA driver installed as well.


----------



## nv40pimp (Sep 7, 2011)

Drone said:


> Install drivermax (freeware) it will find all you need



I'm always wary of 'driver finder' programs... but ill try it


----------

